# Any Way To Increase Fan Speed Manually?



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

PC Stats:

OS - Windows XP Home
CPU - 3.0ghz Intel Core2Duo e8400
Video Card - 640mb nVidia GeForce 8800GTS
Ram - 4gb DDR II
PSU - Thermaltake Toughpower 750w

I've recently noticed excessive screen flickering/tearing in certain games (Battlefield Bad Company 2 for example) and having checked my temperatures midgame they seem to be extremely high. My GPU temps reach around 82c (180f) at times during gameplay, and then once idle they only go down to around 70-75c (158f-167f). I'm not quite sure that my fans are running at their full speeds, so I was just wondering if there was any easy way of increasing the speed of them?

In any case, could you guys check out the temps and let me know what you think of them please?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Download rivatuner. It will allow you to control the fan.

And for the temps go into the bios for the cpu idle temps and download and use GPU-z for your gpu temps then post back.


----------

